# HG One funnel mod similar to Sweeney



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

Does anyone know of any funnel mods similar to the Sweeney funnel that is made in the UK?


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Why not ask Stephen to make you one?


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

I have asked him and may well do. He makes excellent quality mods but I was wondering if there were any alternatives that others made that might be worth considering, particularly if made in the UK


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't know of any other HG 1 users who would be interested in this Sweeny mod but it would interest me, maybe a smallish group buy for a select few HG owners? May even keep the price down a little.....just a thought!


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi @Soll. I think that's a great idea. I've been in touch with Stephen already so I can ask. The aluminium block is quite heavy so not sure if we would end up saving a lot on the postage in bulk though unfortunately.

Would anyone else be interested in joining in?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd be interested depending upon cost.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Soll said:


> I don't know of any other HG 1 users who would be interested in this Sweeny mod but it would interest me, maybe a smallish group buy for a select few HG owners? May even keep the price down a little.....just a thought!


I would be surprised if Stephen did anything like that, he is an enthusiast who likes to spend time in his workshop, he isn't in business, unless something has changed.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Where's the tamper holder & acrylic tamper funnel from? Bespoke work also?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

@sjenner if alexferdi has already contacted Stephen about the mod so he might as well ask regarding a small group buy, nothing to lose, if you don't ask, you don't get


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I was wondering if it would be possible to make a different funnel comprising a tube with a polo shaped weight around the shaft that would drop down flat on top of the burrs to prevent any popcorning. Similar to the tube and metal cylinder used on the Mazzers. Anyone else have any thoughts on whether this would be useful or not such a benefit on an HG1?


----------

